
AI’s new workforce: the data-labelling industry spreads globally - CitizenTekk
https://www.ft.com/content/56dde36c-aa40-11e9-984c-fac8325aaa04
======
wintercarver
Can't get behind the paywall - anyone so kind as to summarize the key points?

